# New fat loss over counter drug "Alli"



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.calnutrition.com/p7230.html

any one heard of it????

reports etc


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

yeah, real name is orlistat. apparently blocks 25% of fat from your food.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Its quite nasty stuff in terms of sides - flatulence, diarrhoea (can be uncontrollable) and 'anal leakage'... most of the people i know who have used this have all experienced one of the above.

Used it once after eating a domino's pizza, a very un-pleasent experience.(the pizza was good though :thumb: )

it indescriminately blocks fats and will therefore have an effect on absorbtion of EFA's.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Stumbled across this a little while ago when I was looking up GSK for work as we were tendering for them.

A cut and paste (sorry)

Alli works in a unique way by preventing some of your body's enzymes from digesting about a quarter of the fat you eat. As undigested fat can't be absorbed, it passes naturally out of the body in your stools. Each alli capsule works on one meal at a time.

As a result of this mode of action, you may notice changes to your bowel movements. If you stick to your fat targets (follow the alli programme's healthy, reduced calorie, lower-fat diet) these should be manageable.* However, if you eat too much fat, you increase your chances of **diet-related treatment effects**, including wind (flatulence), with or without oily spotting; sudden bowel motions; fatty or oily stools; loose stools.*

Some user reviews

http://www.supplementcritic.com/reviews/alli_reviews

I think I'd pass on this one, anything that can give you anal leakage is not even a consideration for me - ick!

Taking into account the kind of diets most people on here have would this kind of pill be beneficial do you think or perhaps possibly counter productive?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

why dont the lazy fcukers just eat properly to start with


----------



## tylerx (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you for the added info Wild Amazon. Personally I think this stuff is probably as bad as DNP simiply meaning I won't be trying this product out. Darn it I can not even begin to imagine having uncontrolled bowel motions. Not good in my books, this one may be for the "brave".


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Hackskii ran it a while back.....

it gives you really bad shytes.....


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

my mistake... scott tried pgcl.... similar sides though...


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

yep its just orlistat!!!

a fat binding statin!!!!

pretty much prescribed exsclusively to obese people!!!!

binds to your dietary fats...and they travel through your GI unchanged....watch out for loose watery stools...and sometimes fats seeping out of your bat crease!!!!

and high increase of calls to the kazi!!!!

happy days!!!

must eat a low calorie,low fat diet though!!!!

but upon cessation...you can regain the fat/weight!!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I dont need it anyway

Sounds fckin disgusting

Will up the tren instead


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

alli is just half strength though... so just double it up to get the same as the prescription version...

i really was interested when i saw the news this morning... then i did some reading... i think i'd rather take dnp... i couldnt be doing with leaky butt when stuck in a truck for 12 hours or more...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> alli is just half strength though... so just double it up to get the same as the prescription version...
> 
> i really was interested when i saw the news this morning... then i did some reading... i think i'd rather take dnp... i couldnt be doing with leaky butt when stuck in a truck for 12 hours or more...


Slam you'd do well on a keto diet dude


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

http://living.aol.co.uk/health/health-fitness-news/fat-busting-pills-to-go-on/article/2009042006372497717972

i read this about it today!!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Tall said:


> Slam you'd do well on a keto diet dude


i do....

the lack of shyte for days can get a touch uncomfortable..... a dose or two of lactulose sorts that out...

i do well on keto.. no lethargy, no painful transition from carbs to zero carb, no headaches.. just the bunged up botty....

I had carbs this last week on holiday... it screwed my sleep up, it made me fall asleep after eating, and i just felt bunged up and bloated...

i actually don't tolerate carbs well at all, keto for me is less than 20g of carbs a day. food can be boring but i live on it no probs (christ, if i can do the v-diet and not want to go back to solid food then i must be strange..)

tomorrow i'm going back into keto and getting back into a proper routine...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> i do....
> 
> the lack of shyte for days can get a touch uncomfortable..... a dose or two of lactulose sorts that out...
> 
> ...


Up the greens if you're really getting bunged up.

Did you fit a fridge in your truck in the end?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Tall said:


> Up the greens if you're really getting bunged up.
> 
> Did you fit a fridge in your truck in the end?


no, cos i changed from having my own truck to hopping between different trucks every shift...

i only eat what i take with me, no outside purchases, no snacking...


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Tall said:


> Up the greens if you're really getting bunged up.
> 
> Did you fit a fridge in your truck in the end?


Or physillium husks. I had no problem with a blocked botty after 2 doses per day.


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

haha, its called 'alli' and i know an obese girl called 'allison'


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

dc55 said:


> I heard thats also a side of hanging around with DMCC too much!!! :lol:


You wanting negged??

Biatch,


----------



## HELP ME (Apr 7, 2009)

Put it this way... Had a friend who lost 12 lbs quickly (2 weeks), but she brought extra clothes to work cuz she needed pants after lunch each day! Definite anal leakage as others have stated! :rockon:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

dmcc said:


> You wanting negged??
> 
> Biatch,


He told me he wanted to test his claims out himself, by way of a modified version of box squats called 'Darren squats' :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I saw this stuff advertised in the pharmacy near work the other day. HUGE ad in the window. Must be a lot of bloaters where I work.


----------



## chrisn210583 (Apr 2, 2009)

hi all

i tried the other version of alli cant mind its name but same side effects. i am know using a product called dymetadrine t5. site claims you can burn between 2 - 4 pounds a week TRUE this is the end of my first week and i lost 3 pounds. its an eca stack the only side effects iv,e had is feeling a bit charged up but thats cause t5 has caffine in them. defo dont have any of the side effects of orlistat so if you are looking to lose weight id recommend these .


----------



## DaveN (Jul 25, 2008)

This is horrid stuff, you dump what I can only describe as fatty turds.

A friend of mine got this from a 'diet clinic' about 10 years ago. Went out one night, got ****ed, forgot he was on the, ate a chicken tikka masalla, farted the next morning and stained his wall with a big patch of red grease.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

hahaha that's fook'n great, what a mess.


----------



## richh (Feb 7, 2009)

HELP ME said:


> Put it this way... Had a friend who lost 12 lbs quickly (2 weeks), but she brought extra clothes to work cuz she needed pants after lunch each day! Definite anal leakage as others have stated! :rockon:


That can't have made work/eating lunch fun at all! Why can't they just eat normally and cut out sugary stuff and stacks (even a small change like that makes a big difference if you are greatly overweight, they don't need to cut properly like loads of you guys do!).

I work at Morrisons and I noticed yesterday that on the floor in front of the pharmacy is a big sticker advertising this, with leaflets on the counter as well.


----------

